# New Auto World Website, WHOA



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks like some pretty big changes.

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Hannah!

The new AW site is GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice site..*

Much better....

Scott


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Individual cars for sale. who da thunk it.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't see individual cars for sale. And it wouldn't make sense to buy singles from the site anyway with ten bucks for shipping. I will keep fishing on the bay. Dave.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been seeing yellow TJUG El Caminos going for over $30 plus shipping via auctions. They're $23.95 shipped from AW. The new museum special Studebaker paint job looks cool. I may have to jump on one of those.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

RacerDave said:


> I don't see individual cars for sale. And it wouldn't make sense to buy singles from the site anyway with ten bucks for shipping. I will keep fishing on the bay. Dave.


Go to shop now. Under that is a section of AW catagories. Click on the one you want.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Looks like the old site is back up..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

22 tall,just wait 2 weeks after they come out and you can pick those things up on the bay for 7 or 8$ each.
Chris


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> Looks like the old site is back up..


Crimnick, if it looks like the old site, you may need to refresh your browser. Press F5 and see if you don't get the new one.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Crimnick, if it looks like the old site, you may need to refresh your browser. Press F5 and see if you don't get the new one.


No I had the new site up earlier....then I went back...got the old site....just went back again...the new site is up...

I might have just caught it updating or something...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That was my problem. I kept getting the old site.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Dragula said:


> 22 tall,just wait 2 weeks after they come out and you can pick those things up on the bay for 7 or 8$ each.
> Chris


One of the local Hobby stores in my area sold out of the TJUGS in less than a week... ALL OF THEM. I think AW's got a winner with those. The other local store is supposed to be receiving their first order of them tomorrow after lukewarm sales of the Flamethrowers the past two weeks.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> One of the local Hobby stores in my area sold out of the TJUGS in less than a week... ALL OF THEM. I think AW's got a winner with those. The other local store is supposed to be receiving their first order of them tomorrow after lukewarm sales of the Flamethrowers the past two weeks.


Fleabay is lousy with them,check there,it sure as hell beats retail,huh?
DRAGjet


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice looking website, and the first set on the way... Wonder how the track will compare to what's available now, or is it licensed from somebody else? I have heard Dukes of Hazzard stuff will sell (never was a fan of the show, only Daisy), retailers will pick it up, a little late for Christmas or just in time? Very interesting move toward the mainstream, eh?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they finally got it right!

Now, if they only sold individual chassis, I'd be in heaven

MUCH MUCH IMPROVED!

I'll be placing an order tomorrow


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> they finally got it right!
> 
> Now, if they only sold individual chassis, I'd be in heaven
> 
> ...


Jimmy,I have quite a few new ultra g chassis for sale,if you or anyone else is interested.
DRAGjet


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

"Videojimmy" mentioned wishing AW sold indivigual chassis. I have been trying to find a distributor/seller who has the chassis packaged singularly in plastic bags with an Auto World header card. I've seen a couple like this on EBAY but none of our distributors have them. I just want one of each type of chassis to put on display up on the wall.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice redesign. Even has a blog.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Rawafx said:


> "Videojimmy" mentioned wishing AW sold indivigual chassis. I have been trying to find a distributor/seller who has the chassis packaged singularly in plastic bags with an Auto World header card. I've seen a couple like this on EBAY but none of our distributors have them. I just want one of each type of chassis to put on display up on the wall.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> ...


These are listed at Tower Hobbies

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPHC0&P=7

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPHC1&P=7


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

cageeIndividual cars for sale. who da thunk it. 
looks like some will be sold driect like fest and limeted ed. Reg will be sold thought "Shopatron" a great program. I am work with this in my reg job.works well


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Nothing New Here...*

I still get the old site. When I click the shop button, all I see for sale is the spinner rack and the R1 First Laps.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

> I have been trying to find a distributor/seller who has the chassis packaged singularly in plastic bags with an Auto World header card.


We have both chassis in stock under the Auto World Slot Cars category - http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php?ref=BRSHobbies&recview=31&dt=28858&disp=name 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

dlw said:


> I still get the old site. When I click the shop button, all I see for sale is the spinner rack and the R1 First Laps.


When the old site appears in your browser, try pressing F5 to refresh. Your browser is holding the old page in a temporary file. Pressing F5 forces your browser to actually go get the page.

In general, you might want to go to your internet options within your browsers Tools menu and delete all temporary internet files. No telling how many pages have changed on you without you seeing them...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just placed a nice order with them. Finally, I can get just the cars I want

thanks for listening to us Tom!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No luck, guys. Emptied Temporarary Internet Files several times, still get the same thing. Even tried Mozilla, still no luck.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

dlw said:


> No luck, guys. Emptied Temporarary Internet Files several times, still get the same thing. Even tried Mozilla, still no luck.


 Don't know how the internet works, but I log on from two locations - NJ and Pa. There are certain web pages that show up differently on my NJ computer as opposed to my Pa. computer. It seems new web page designs appear in NJ before they show up in Pa.
Maybe it has to do with some kind of update which needs to be replicated through all the internet servers.

Joe


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Very nice. Some pictures for me show up as a red "X" but for the most part well done!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

What does this do for dealers/vendors like MotorCity Toyz, Slot Car Johnnies etc? Do they still get to buy at wholesale and sell as a distributor as well or will this put a major dent in that?


This direct to manufacturer at retail pricing has got to be more of everything for AW. More profit yes, but a much greater warehouse is needed, more staff to fill orders, more headaches, direct involvement with retail customers less bulk sales, more control of chase cars............. and what dealer can compete stock and price wise with the manufacturer and if they buy bulk is random chase cars still inserted in case orders for their benefit since the cream is often needed to offset the loss?

I admit I am confused?


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

OK I just got an e-mail to explain it to me. 


This should do REALLY well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I see it mentions they will be at iHobby again.

So who is going? Anyone happy to be my eyes and ears on something?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

dlw, try this link... http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/products.aspx Does it take you to the Auto World 2007 online catalog? If so, maybe that gets you into their new site through a side door.

I'm really baffled as to how refreshing your browser doesn't solve the problem though. Are you using MS Internet Explorer as your browser?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I see it mentions they will be at iHobby again.
> 
> So who is going? Anyone happy to be my eyes and ears on something?


I,m thinking of going.Its been probably 15 yrs. since i went to the last one.Plus its on my birthday weekend!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Thanks for the link, TK.......but it dosen't work. I get a 404 error. It says try using Firefox.....So I did, and got the same error.

Ok, I got it now. The new AW site is http://autoworldslotcars.com . I was clicking the old site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I hope somebody goes to iHobby. Being in the UK of course I can't go but I would like to see if the Super III, which must be close to launch by now, still has the remnants of my magnet idea that it had at last years iHobby.

If it does that will be weird, and if it does not then the prototype I have might be worth some money.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> dlw, try this link... http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/products.aspx Does it take you to the Auto World 2007 online catalog? If so, maybe that gets you into their new site through a side door.
> 
> I'm really baffled as to how refreshing your browser doesn't solve the problem though. Are you using MS Internet Explorer as your browser?


If he gete sto the site through a Proxy Server it can happen the Proxy keeps serving up the old site.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I like the new site. The only thing I don't like is I can't pay by a money order when ordering some cars. Guess I will have to keep watching fleabay. 

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Hi guys, on a lark I typed out http://www.autoworldslotcars.com , and it now works for the new site. So anyone else who was having trouble (like me) should be able to see the new site whether you use the 'www' or not.

By the way, when you look at the red Viper and black Daytona (the cars for sale at Autofest), they mention that these cars were used for a set sold exclusively in the Skymall catalog http://www.skymall.com . I went the to see if they still had some sets. Apparently they sold out. Has anyone seen any of these sets? Any info and pics would be appreciated.


----------

